# Don't mind me



## PhotonGuy (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey everybody don't mind me and the posts I make, Im going through a midlife crisis.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for taking it out on us


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 8, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Hey everybody don't mind me and the posts I make, Im going through a midlife crisis.




could be worse I suppose


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 8, 2015)

You know, I haven't gotten around to having a proper midlife crisis yet. I can't afford a fancy sports car and my wife won't approve of me having flings with younger women. I guess when the time comes I'll just have to spend my mid-life crisis making posts on a martial arts discussion forum too.

I expect PG and I will be trendsetters and soon all the guys having mid-life crises will do the same.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 8, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> You know, I haven't gotten around to having a proper midlife crisis yet. I can't afford a fancy sports car and my wife won't approve of me having flings with younger women. I guess when the time comes I'll just have to spend my mid-life crisis making posts on a martial arts discussion forum too.
> 
> I expect PG and I will be trendsetters and soon all the guys having mid-life crises will do the same.



I've always had fast cars (the first car I ever bought was a '69 Camaro RS/SS that was saved from the crusher), so that's out... Unless someone wants to give me a Porsche 918?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> You know, I haven't gotten around to having a proper midlife crisis yet. I can't afford a fancy sports car and my wife won't approve of me having flings with younger women. I guess when the time comes I'll just have to spend my mid-life crisis making posts on a martial arts discussion forum too.
> 
> I expect PG and I will be trendsetters and soon all the guys having mid-life crises will do the same.



Don't want a fancy sports car....does it count as a mid-life crisis if I want a Model A...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've always had fast cars (the first car I ever bought was a '69 Camaro RS/SS that was saved from the crusher), so that's out... Unless someone wants to give me a Porsche 918?



DAMN!!!! And after I went and got you a 1956 Porsche 356 Speedster as a gift.....dang.....OK...never mind I'll take it back now....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 8, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> DAMN!!!! And after I went and got you a 1956 Porsche 356 Speedster as a gift.....dang.....OK...never mind I'll take it back now....



I'll take that too.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'll take that too.



DANG!!!! I wish you told me that before...I already took it back 

I have wanted one of those since I was a teenager, almost bought a 356 like this when I was in my early 20s, but after listening to the owner, who seemed to not really want me (a mechanic back then) to come look at it without an offer...and eventually just stopping buy as a surprise... I decided against it. The bondo encrusted roof made me think it got rolled


----------



## Blindside (Sep 8, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Hey everybody don't mind me and the posts I make, Im going through a midlife crisis.



How is the "dating women too young for you" thing going?  Is it as fun as it looks or is their talk about music you have never heard of a bit off-putting?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 8, 2015)

Blindside said:


> How is the "dating women too young for you" thing going?  Is it as fun as it looks or is their talk about music you have never heard of a bit off-putting?



Given what we know, I'm guessing he'll wait ten years for her to ask him out before asking her.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 8, 2015)

Blindside said:


> How is the "dating women too young for you" thing going?  Is it as fun as it looks or is their talk about music you have never heard of a bit off-putting?


It's not their talk of the modern music, It's my talk of music to her like the beatles, beach boys, troggs TV shows like happy days and Walter Cronkite. But I will admit questions from her  like... what's a GI joe with Kung fu grip? Who is Farrah Fawcett?  What is an attena and why would you need one on your roof? These get annoying.  But it goes both ways I guess...i don't know who Pookie is and I really don't care.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 9, 2015)

Pushing 40 myself so guess I should plan ahead for this crisis thing. If I pass on the fancy cars and only post now and then on MT, can I have two or three times as many young women?


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Hey everybody don't mind me and the posts I make, Im going through a midlife crisis.



Sure you are not just a drama queen?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Pushing 40 myself so guess I should plan ahead for this crisis thing. If I pass on the fancy cars and only post now and then on MT, can I have two or three times as many young women?



Mid life crises is a 40s thing....DAMN!!!! I missed it....


----------



## donald1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Sure you are not just a drama queen?



Sssshhh! Dont say that! Drama queens are no laughing matter. They will yell, they will shout and post very thorough messages on social media and im pretty sure the pound sign(phone) will be used a bunch


----------



## drop bear (Sep 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Hey everybody don't mind me and the posts I make, Im going through a midlife crisis.



Good. You are supposed to be dissatisfied with the status quo and then act to fix it.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 10, 2015)

(oopsie )


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 10, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Mid life crises is a 40s thing....DAMN!!!! I missed it....



Maybe you can have a late life crisis instead Xue? Let`s party and pick up young chicks together whee!


----------

